# Kidderminster Pub Pics....



## kato (May 12, 2007)

Here are some are some of the photo's from the after Show Pub Meet in Kidderminster. With help from one of the Show organisers Zac(thank you), we chose a Pub down by the canal called the Water Mill - a brilliant choice I think.

First we have Joel proving to us that he had not picked his nose.








Up next we Terry and Daddy Joel trying to work out if the babies were not mixed up when Joel was born.








Liz turned her back and Mark pounced as soon as Alison turned her back, you can tell by the look on Ali's face.








Some of the OLDer Forum Members discuss whether or not they should club together and send Jack a Post card for being Anti-Social, but end up deciding that they would rather spend the money on another Pint or Pudding. One Moderator even had Two puddings.








I don't know which Moderator had two puddings(cough cough Bullpoo) but here we find Wohic tucking into a Pudding designed to share which she did'nt.:whistling2:








We were fortunate enough to find out that Wohic has a serious eating disorder. Rather than eating her duff, Wohic decided to wear it.:lol2:








Horsefield makes an appearance after bragging that his Camera was bigger than mine.








Ash it was nice to see you again but do you ever stop smiling?








Now never ever threaten me - don't you dare take my photo! :lol2: I think I am pushing it eh sarah considering you are cooking tea tommorow.








What Luck. June Brown aka Dot Cotton came in to join us.


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

I wasn't even there and my name still gets mentioned, I am loved.


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Snakes r grreat said:


> I am loved.


Nein, we all hate you :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Also, Simon, I am a happy person : victory::lol2:


----------



## incrisis (Jun 15, 2008)

Here are a few taken by Horsfields camera ........... which is MUCH bigger than everyone elses.... :whistling2:



















A boat went past to prove that it was actually water in the canal!


----------



## incrisis (Jun 15, 2008)

Snakes r grreat said:


> I wasn't even there and my name still gets mentioned, I am loved.



And you are??


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

incrisis said:


>


Looking.... ....camp


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

AshMashMash said:


> Looking.... ....camp


MMMMMMMmmmm .








But Simon looked camper..


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

SW-morelia said:


> MMMMMMMmmmm .


There was a funnier picture than that :whistling2: The macdonalds advert picture :whistling2:


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

kato said:


> What Luck. June Brown aka Dot Cotton came in to join us.


You were lucky to catch, She's attacked me....


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

SW-morelia said:


> You were lucky to catch, She's attacked me....


oh dear thats not me :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## incrisis (Jun 15, 2008)

We have quite a few of you....

*wonders if I should post*


----------



## tina b (Oct 3, 2007)

incrisis said:


> We have quite a few of you....
> 
> *wonders if I should post*


haha you know you want to


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

tina b said:


> haha you know you want to


:devil::devil: just u wait.


----------



## tigger79 (Aug 22, 2006)

some nice pics but Sarah is gonna kill Kato and Horsefield and only the top of my head got into a pic wooooohoooooo


----------



## tina b (Oct 3, 2007)

tigger79 said:


> some nice pics but Sarah is gonna kill Kato and Horsefield and only the top of my head got into a pic wooooohoooooo


 
im sure a full frontal will appear soon :lol2:


----------



## incrisis (Jun 15, 2008)

tina b said:


> haha you know you want to












:whistling2:


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

incrisis said:


> :whistling2:


she is going to kill u.


----------



## tina b (Oct 3, 2007)

only excuse i have for that is i had 4 hours sleep the night before :roll2:you seem to be getting of rather lightly incy so here goes


----------



## incrisis (Jun 15, 2008)

tina b said:


> only excuse i have for that is i had 4 hours sleep the night before :roll2:you seem to be getting of rather lightly incy so here goes



I look completely wasted!!

I was sober .......... I never realised I looked so ugly sober. 

I am going to remain drunk for the rest of my life ........ I look pretty when drunk. :flrt:


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

Some more pics from the meet..

Where shall I start.. Maybe at

Please sir can I have some more there is not enough in my dish.



Longhairedcavies wondering if only



A few of Horsefields... James I love you really.





A random bunch whoops that includes me.



Liz


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

A random bunch whoops that includes me.



Liz[/QUOTE]

now thats a good picture :whistling2:


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

No Fair  I wanted to go to the pub the night before but no one was there yet or busy  

couldnt stay for this one as i had to get back for training 

:censor:


----------



## tina b (Oct 3, 2007)

incrisis said:


> I look completely wasted!!
> 
> I was sober .......... I never realised I looked so ugly sober.
> 
> ...


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

tina b said:


> incrisis said:
> 
> 
> > I look completely wasted!!
> ...


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

Can I just point out I am not as camp as the photos let on Ash is waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay worse than me


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

skimsa said:


> Can I just point out I am not as camp as the photos let on Ash is waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay worse than me


Get off it :gasp: Do I have hair straighteners? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## roostarr (Jan 27, 2009)

AshMashMash said:


> Get off it :gasp: Do I have hair straighteners? :Na_Na_Na_Na:



and your point is?

the only reason you don't have any is cos you shave your hair too short to make them useful... those of us with longer hair of the curly variety need to tame it with rather hot ceramic plates from time to time! :lol2:


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

SNAKEWISPERA said:


>


Om nom nom.


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

Josh-sama said:


> Om nom nom.


Shut it you, Joel was pestering me alllllllllllllllllll day with that blasted camera next time hes goin down


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

SNAKEWISPERA said:


>



I'm loving it  :lol2:


----------

